

TPB blocked in Argentina - patomolina
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A//www.lanacion.com.ar/1705910-la-comision-nacional-de-comunicaciones-ordena-el-bloqueo-de-the-pirate-bay-en-la-argentina

======
ctaglia
Cada dia mas vigilancia y menos derechos

